# D&RGW #50: LGB vs. Accucraft



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Anyone have access to both for photos together? I know there is a difference in advertised scales, but some modelers said the LGB version was likely a little large for 1:22 scale. LGB version is a good little locomotive. How about the Accucraft version? Anyway, just wondering about the comparisons. Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I only have the LGB version, the original 2063 and it runs great and pulls lots of cars.
I now have 3 of these and all have been converted to DCC.

The newer LGB small diesels are lighter due to no more lead being used and do not pull as many cars.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> Friends,
> Anyone have access to both for photos together? I know there is a difference in advertised scales, but some modelers said the LGB version was likely a little large for 1:22 scale. LGB version is a good little locomotive. How about the Accucraft version? Anyway, just wondering about the comparisons. Thanks!


Ted, actually, what I remember is that LGB #50 was said to be one of the few LGB models almost exactly 1:22.5 scale. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a quick fiddle in paint.
There is this amazing resource called Google.... It has pictures of nearly everything.
My LGB version is a real smooooth runner. I believe it is 1:22.5. The door height is 73mm to give you some idea of scale.
I'm not telling which is which. 










Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The bottom picture is LGB. Two clues: the "CAUTION" sign on the door and the engineer in the cab. 

The urban legend is that the floor of the cab had been removed by the Colorado Railroad Museum for repairs. They put the caution sign on the door to warn visitors of the hazard. This just happened to be the time when LGB came by to document and measure the engine for production. 

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nah. It says "caution" because it's a diesel! 

In all seriousness, though, I'd be interested in a size comparison as well. I've run the LGB version with 1:20 equipment out at the Colorado RR museum, and it looks respectable. (Industrial diesels, after all, came in a variety of sizes.) I'd be interested to see how it compares sizewise with the Accucraft version. It's one of the locos that's on my "someday" list. (Hey, it's got siderods! It counts!)

Later,

K


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

While I don't have an Accucraft #50, I have seen it in person and it is larger then the LGB #50.

Although fairly similar in size overall, the width on the Accucraft #50 is probably the easiest dimension that "sticks out" when compared to the LGB #50. Meaning the Accucraft #50 is wider then LGB sized rolling stock. LGB #50 matches LGB/USA/Bachmann 1:22.5 rolling stock width perfectly.

The LGB #50 is a great little loco. Mine was converted to battery power and Airwire control. I also painted all the brass grab irons black and painted the bell a dirty brass.

Last summer I did some upgrading to the little guy including adding air hoses, close mounted Kadee couplers, and I also finally removed the caution sign on the door...think I used rubbing alcohol. However, unfortunately, I don't seem to have any recent pics of it.

Here are two older pics showing #50 on the layout (I included links to large images so you can see the details better):










Link to large image










Link to large image


----------

